# Another cook for co-workers



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

I did another cook for folks at work. Started on Friday night at 7:30 and finished about 6pm on Saturday. I also did some frog legs for me.



























































































And Buffalo Jumpers with a slice of pizza for me!


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

And where do u work again i need to be hired now!!! Looks amazing!! lol nice job chef!


----------

